
6.045/18.400  Automata, Comput, and Complexity - kercker
https://stellar.mit.edu/S/course/6/sp16/6.045/index.html
======
seycombi
Does anybody know how do obtain the videos for offline viewing?

Scott Aaronson, spring 2015
[https://stellar.mit.edu/S/course/6/sp15/6.045/special/videos...](https://stellar.mit.edu/S/course/6/sp15/6.045/special/videos/index.html)

